# Finally Collected Our New Motorhome



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi,
In my previous "Introduction" posting I mentioned that we were getting our first MH in December, well because of the weather, we've actually collected it today! Travelled up by train from South Wales to Swindon (First class singles for £10 each! Brilliant value.) Much more snow in Swindon than we expected but skidded our way out to the A419 and it was plain sailing from there.

It's a new Autotrail Cherokee with a 3 litre and Comfortmatic upgrade. It drove very well but of course being so new I had no idea what all the buttons and lights were for, so some serious swotting of the manual is in order!

I did figure out the cruise control though and that was a pleasure.

Must plan a shake down trip very soon.
Regards,


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations on your new MH and I wish you many happy and enjoyable trips in her/him!  

We take delivery of our new MH (a Burstner) next week sometime and like you we should have got it in Dec. We are so excited and we just cannot wait and are busy counting the days until we can start playing with our new toy. 

We too have opted for the comfortmatic upgrade and so we are keen to hear anything about it?

Have fun.

Sue


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Congratulations....now the fun can begin!


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations  

You were brave in this weather, I would have been petrified in case I pranged the new MH.

Glad you arrived home safely.


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Congratulations and enjoy.

Hope you have it wrapped up warm and away from the traffic. Bet you cannot wait to get away in it.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Congrats, i remember my first trip, i hope you enjoy your new home


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Sonesta, 
Our main car is an automatic so I expected the same type of thing with the Comfortmatic but it is different. Instead of the seamless changes we currently have the gear changes are the same as a manual gearbox but with someone else doing the stick and clutch movements. It was disconcerting for about 15 minutes, it is really very good indeed! I love the cruise control, both feet off driving position, especially with my arthritis! 
The acceleration from the 157 hp engine is very impressive, although we were travelling "empty" I anticipate very good performance. 

Good luck with your new van.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Congratulations , Its a wonderful feeling when you make that first journey, hope you enjoy all the journeys as much as the first,,I know I do


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

You were very brave to collect it in this weather but its home and I bet you cant resist the urge to keep looking at it.
I hope you can soon get away and have that first night's excitement of living in her.
It is a great lhobby --enjoy.


----------



## 118959 (Dec 24, 2008)

OOOOH Exciting.Enjoy.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Happy new Motorhome Knockluts!  
Enjoy every moment of it and have lots of fantastic adventures  .
And remember the all important wave :wink: !


----------



## Motorhomewales (Feb 24, 2009)

*2010 Cherokee*

Bought our first motorhome just before Christmas, a 2010 Cherokee. After the first 50 miles the power steering pump failed!! Plenty of garages would tow me in or home but no one interested in a repair until January 4th!Bloody awful service considering what we paid for it.T he replacement pump is fitted now and all is OK but what a disappointment.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What is the VAT position for motorhomes delivered in January after the VAT increase to 17.5%?

Some dealers appear to be insisting on 17.5 % VAT on the full purchase price, some are charging 15% VAT on deposits made prior to 1 January and 17.5% VAT on the balance and some are absorbing the VAT increase and charging only 15% on the whole deal.

I have a financial interest in the answer as I'm in dispute with my dealer who is insisting on the full 17.5%.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

A mate of mine had the dfinitive answer from HMRC for his van due in April.

If you pay the FULL price up front before the rate goes up you can get it at the 15% rate. Otherwise the deposit is at 15% and the remainder is at 17.5%. So he got the dealer to absorb the difference though as part of the deal. Everyone happy! (Except the dealer, I imagine!)


----------



## Mick757 (Nov 16, 2009)

Im always glad to hear of 'first -timers', then i wont feel alone when we get ours in a fortnight. Since we clinched the deal on an Avantguard 400 last week, ive been counting down with increasing excitment. I even thought of trotting along to the dealers today just to 'have a look at it'. How sad is that!
Good luck with your new toy!


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Annsman said:


> A mate of mine had the definitive answer from HMRC for his van due in April.
> 
> If you pay the FULL price up front before the rate goes up you can get it at the 15% rate. Otherwise the deposit is at 15% and the remainder is at 17.5%. So he got the dealer to absorb the difference though as part of the deal. Everyone happy! (Except the dealer, I imagine!)


That is exactly my understanding of what should happen. I have in fact received informal advice from a Chartered Accountant and a Tax lawyer who have looked at the Finance Act 2009 and the accompanying guidance on anti forestalling measures. But my dealer insists on charging the full 17.5% and is ignoring the fact that he has a substantial deposit. In fact I've been told my dealer is acting unlawfully by not accounting for the deposit (£23000) at the time it is received.

But I am interested to know how others have been treated .............namely those who paid a deposit prior to the VAT increase and paid the balance after the VAT increase. There seem to be a couple of cases on this thread who have bought vehicles that span the two VAT rates and I'm interested to know how there cases have been handled. I do not need to know the dealer's names.

I have written to HMRC but have been told that they are unlikely to be of much help as they cannot get involved in individual cases and that it is a matter for the dealer to interpret Government advice.

So it seems I'm stuck but if I could be sure other dealers are dealing with this matter differently it might give me the assurance I need to raise the matter again with the dealer.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

My new Hymer Exsis is coming at the end of next month,I'm becoming impatient!!!


----------



## Knockluts (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, we've had our first trip away, at CC site Broadway in the Cotswolds, in the new van. A shake down trip, we tested everything and with the exception of the waste tank level digital readout, it all worked perfectly. 

Most of you will know this site but for those that don't, it is excellent. Big level pitches, immaculate facilities (although cut by fifty percent because one block is being refurbished), and a stroll away for the typical Cotswold high street. 

Already planning the next trip.......... Yippee! 

Regards to All,


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear you've had a good first trip.

We pick our first van up on Sunday, but will have to wait until the following weekend for a trip in it.

Lesley


----------



## Ian-rapido (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to hear you had a successful first trip, we love Broadway CC site, it has to be one of my top 5 sites, we often visit the weekend of the Christmas festival in Broadway village. SWMBO can spend hours in the Christmas box shop at the top of the town, leaving me outside to hold the dogs !!

If you are free on the 19th March for a weekend why not come along to an organised MHF meet on the Gower, more details here -

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=282

Best wishes
Ian


----------

